# Linda "Miss Hurst Golden shifter" Vaughn



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The HT people pictures has started talking about Linda Vaughn and went a little OT so I thought I would start this here.

There is a thread on the H.A.M.B. about Linda:

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=233162

I met her once at the Michigan Motor Sports Hall of Fame and Museum. Wonderfully delightful woman.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

I met Linda Vaughn 30+ years ago when we shared a flight from Atlanta to Gainesville going to the NHRA Gatornationals. To this day, whenever I see her at a nostalgia drag race or a reunion, she remembers my name and what we talked about on that flight! And it's not just me -- she can seemingly recall every person she ever met at an event, and calls them by name. An amazing person!










I recently built a Miss Hurst Golden Shifter for my slot car drag strip. It's a Hot Wheels Oldsmobile body on an AW four-gear chassis. I scratchbuilt the shifter, and made the Linda figure from a Preiser mold. I had to, ah, "augment" the bustline and blonde hair with epoxy putty for authenticity.

Cheers,
Rick V.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wonderful! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very cool man.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oh wow. that's pretty awesome. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Rick V., that's pretty darn Cool :thumbsup: ! Now could you please make a model of Jungle Pam Hardy, and have her staging Jim for a Race 
I'm a Pam Fan


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I'm a Pam Fan


Me too!










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Pam....
w/Bill "Grumpy" Jenkins

















Jim and Pam









w/Bleach....for those Tough stains


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Oh the 70's! :devil: rr


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

My success with Ms. Vaughn has encouraged me to do a Jungle Pam figure to assist Jungle Jim on his burnouts . . . this modeling project will also require some "enhancement" in the bust and hair to achieve the realism that we strive for in HO slot car drag racing! I have a Preiser figure wearing short-shorts who is a candidate for Jungle Pam cosmetic surgery. Now where did I put that epoxy putty?

Cheers,
Rick V.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: @ Rick V.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
Don't forget the pix as we are a visual bunch of hobbyist on this site. :thumbsup: rr


----------

